# flashing tile fish



## Ticklemebink (Mar 31, 2008)

anyone have any details on this fish. ive been reading about them and we picked one up yesterday. just wondering if anyone had any cool or usefull info on them. hes a pretty interesting fish!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

"There are a number of sand tilefishes (Hoplolatilus spp.) that are found on deep reef sand slopes. Some of these regularly enter the aquarium trade. These include the flashing tilefish (Hoplolatilus chlupatyi), the (H. cuniculus), the skunk tilefish (H. marcosi), the purple tilefish (H. purpureus), and the blueface tilefish (H. starcki). These species are most abundant at depths in excess of 100 feet.

Unfortunately the majority of tilefishes fare poorly in captivity. Therefore, I would only recommend them to more experienced aquarists. One problem these flighty fish present, is that they will jump out of the open aquarium, or even through small openings that may be present with a covered tank. So what's the problem? Just make sure the entire tank is covered! Well, the problem is that these fish will still try and jump out if startled and often cause themselves lethal injuries when they catapult themselves against the hard aquarium top. The best way to prevent these maladies is to provided plenty of suitable hiding places (e.g., burrows under rocks lying on a sandy bottom), to gradually extinguish aquarium and room lighting, and to keep a dim night light on over the tank.

Tilefish often suffer from injuries associated with their being brought to the surface from depth. If not properly decompressed their swim bladders can be damaged and they will have difficulty maintaining their position in the water column. These individuals usually swim incessantly, with their tails positioned high above their heads as they swim. The tilefish will not harm sessile invertebrates and most are no threat to ornamental crustaceans. "

taken from http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2005/9/fish#h2[/u]


----------

